# مجال ال Optimization



## bboy89 (20 يناير 2013)

مجال ال Optimization مجال حلو كتيرافضل المجالات في الإتصالات الي هو تحسين الشبكةوالي بدو يدخل المجال هاد لازم يكون عندو خلفية عن شبكات الموبايل 2g و 3g والأجيال التانيةاول حاجة راح تبدأ Drive test engineer وبعد هيك لازم تطور نفسكعشان تصير Optimizer فا انا حاب المجال هاد وياريت نتعاون وكل واخد يعطي المعلومات الي عندو فالمجال هاد ونهتم فيهيعني انا لاحظت انو الكل بدور على كورسات gsm و UMTSخلينا نتعمق شوييعني مثلا لو واحد الو صديق بشتغل فالمجال هاد يشرحلو كيف طبيعة الشغل ويشاركنا بالمعلوماتوالله الموفق


----------



## bboy89 (25 يناير 2013)

والله زعلت ما حدا تفاعل معي ولا محدش الو علم فالموضوع؟


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (26 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير
ممكن شرح بسيط كذا عن الـ optmization و ايش أقرب ترجمة للمصطلح في رأيك ؟
يعني هل معناه تطوير الشبكة ، طيب ليش ما سموه تطوير و انتهينا Development ؟
و على فكرة ، عندنا شركة اتصالات اسمها موبايلي ، أذكر أنني عندما كنت أبحث عن وظائف فيها ، وجدت أن هناك إدارة اسمها تطوير الشبكة Network development ، و هناك إدارة تخطيط الشبكة أو التخطيط للشبكة Network Planning ، و هناك إدارة للـ Network optomization . 
فتطوير الشبكة يبدو لي أنها دراسة إمكانية و كيفية إدخال تقنية جديدة للشبكة ، يعني مثلا تطوير شبكة الجوال إلى الـ LTE 
تخطيط الشبكة ، يبدو لي موضوع إداري بمعنى وضع خطة خمسية ( خمس سنوات ) لتطوير الشبكة و التنسيق و جمع المتطلبات من الإدارات ذات العلاقة ... الخ
لكن ـ الـ Optimization ذي ، لم أفهمها جيدا بعد


----------



## bboy89 (28 يناير 2013)

*Network optimization معناها تحسين الشبكة
مثلا في موقع جديد تحت الإنشاء بدهم يسو برج جديد لازم يتحققو من مكان البرج هل الإشارة حتكون جيدية او لا
وبرضو لو عميل اشتكى من ضعف الشبكة في بيتو او المنطقة الي هو فيها راح يرسلو مهندس يجمع بيانات عن التغطية 
وال optimizer راح يحلل هادي البيانات ويعرف ايش المشكلة
ويبدأ بمعالجة المشكلة طبعا هاي فكرة بسيطة عن عالموضوع
المجال هاد رائع جدا في مجال الاتصالات
*​


----------



## A_alabdullh (18 مايو 2013)

bboy89 قال:


> *Network optimization معناها تحسين الشبكة
> مثلا في موقع جديد تحت الإنشاء بدهم يسو برج جديد لازم يتحققو من مكان البرج هل الإشارة حتكون جيدية او لا
> وبرضو لو عميل اشتكى من ضعف الشبكة في بيتو او المنطقة الي هو فيها راح يرسلو مهندس يجمع بيانات عن التغطية
> وال optimizer راح يحلل هادي البيانات ويعرف ايش المشكلة
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته .. بعد التحية , يبدو أن هناك لبس بالموضوع أخي الكريم , القسم اللي تتكلم عنه إسمه indoor visit team و بالنسبة للــ optimization فهو أبعد من ذلك بكثير .. مع الشكر .


----------



## nis10sd (19 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم سأحاول أن أقدم لكم المعلومه المبسطه من خلال معلوماتي عن هذا الموضوع أرجو أن تدعوا لي بالتوفيق ..
أقوم بالقراءه من المرجع ثم الترجمه..وإضافة معلومه حسب حوجة الفقرات..
\الملف المرفق


----------



## nis10sd (19 مايو 2013)

الرفع للملف لم يعمل معي ..دلوني حتي ارفق الملف
حاولت عبر ال4 share


----------



## nis10sd (19 مايو 2013)

The GSM recommendations
combine a Frequency Division Multiplex (FDM) and a Time Division Multiplex (TDM) scheme.. وبإختصار فإن البنيه الأساسيه لنظام الموبايل تعتمد علي نظام التقسيم الزمني ونظام التقسيم الترددي وهذه البنيات إعتمد عليها كثيرا ​ . (radio interface multiple accessفي مايعرف (​ Channel Concept:

The basic approach to integrate the packet data service into the GSM standard representsThe GSM recommendations
combine a Frequency Division Multiplex (FDM) and a Time Division Multiplex (TDM)
scheme..
وبإختصار فإن البنيه الأساسيه لنظام المبوبايل تعتمد علي نظام التقسيم الزمني ونظام التقسيم الترددي وهذه البنيات إعتمد عليها كثيرا 
. (radio interface multiple accessفي مايعرف (
Channel Concept:

The basic approach to integrate the packet data service into the GSM standard represents

the reservation and the logical subdivision of certain GSM channels for for both circuit 

switching or packet switching technique.


----------



## nis10sd (19 مايو 2013)

في القنوات الفيزيائيه المتاحه (Logical channels) ونلاحظ أن نظام المبايل يعتمد علي توفير القنوات المنطقيه​ )Mapping of logical channels into physical channels)) وذلك فيمايعرف أيضا physical channels(​ frame وبما أن نظام الموبايل يعمل علي تجميع الوحدات الفيزيائيه فيما يعرف بالفريم ...سيتم توضيح بالصور بعد مادلوني زاي اعمل share
​


----------



## nis10sd (20 مايو 2013)

في القنوات الفيزيائيه المتاحه ونلاحظ أن نظام الموبايل يعتمد علي توفير القنوات المنطقيه في القنوات الفيزيائيه المتاحه ​ وذلك فيمايعرف (Mapping of logical channels into physical channels)) ​ وبما أن نظام الموبايل يعمل علي تجميع الوحدات الفيزيائيه فيما يعرف بالفريم (frame​


----------



## nis10sd (22 مايو 2013)

ونلاحظ في الجزء من الرسم المصاحب أعلاه أن النظام البنيوي للفريم يمكن تلخيصه :



  That is multiplexing time for one TS=.577ms ​ The total time for 8 time slot =8*.577 =4.616 ms
​​
ولتقريب الفهم قدمت هذه المقدمه وهي ضروريه لنقل القارئ لمصطلحات مايعرف ​ ... (network optimization)​ فمثلا إذا كنا نتحدث عن نقل البيانات في شبكات الموبايل فيكون الشكل العام وأنا أقرب الشرح بالرسم مقتطفا بعض الصور من بعض المراجع ...​

​
​


----------



## nis10sd (22 مايو 2013)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ونلاحظ كيفية إدراج القنوات المنطقيه في القنوات الأساسيه الفيزيائيه....[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وإذا لاحظت معي أن التدرج الرأسي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Time slots[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يمثل ال[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ثم يحتوي المستوي الأفقي علي 26 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]multi frame[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وهي تحتوي تقسيم سنتحدث عنه لاحقا...المهم أن الفكره مشابه إذا كنت ترغب في إجراء محادثة بيانات أو صوت ...[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] في أنظمة الموبايل حسب التقسيم الأتي[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] يتم تقسيمها:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]logical channel[/FONT][FONT=&quot] القنوات المنطقيه[/FONT]​


----------



## nis10sd (22 مايو 2013)

Common channels:
1-paging channel.
2-Access Grant channel.
3-Random Access channel.
Broad cast channels:
1-Frequency correction.
2-synchornization 
 3-Broad cast control channel(BCCH خلي ليها بالك)..
Dedicate Channels:
1-Fast associated control channel.
2-Slow associated control channel.
3-Cell Broad cast control channel.


----------



## nis10sd (22 مايو 2013)

ماشيييييييين حلو


----------



## amir_ezat (28 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## nis10sd (2 يونيو 2013)

A_alabdullh قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته .. بعد التحية , يبدو أن هناك لبس بالموضوع أخي الكريم , القسم اللي تتكلم عنه إسمه indoor visit team و بالنسبة للــ optimization فهو أبعد من ذلك بكثير .. مع الشكر .





مع أحترامــــي لك ليس أبعد بل هو لب التحسين الخاص بالشبكات وذلك عبر خطوات مختلفه تتبع للنظام العامل به إذا أردت التفاصيل يمكن مراجعة نوكيا سييمنز..وبإقتضاب تقول هذه الشركه
?why we drive net work
-new site integration
Rf tuning
Network Optimization

Network benchmarking​


----------



## nis10sd (2 يونيو 2013)

فمثلا في التقسيم الأول إذا أخذنا ​ Control channels:​ * Broadcast Channels 
DL*​ *mobile station** وهي عملية نقل معلومات التحكم الخاصه بالوحده الراديويه وذلك لكل *​ * الموجوده بمنطقة التغطيه الخاصه بها.*​ *ومن أمثلتها :*​ *1-**- Frequency Correction Control Channel 
(FCCH)*​ *وهي عباره عن إشارات تمكن الموبايل للعمل داخل النطاق الترددي المسموح* *به من قبل *​ *.**BTS*​ *-2- **Synchronization Channel
(SCH)*​ *وهي تحمل مايعرف بالقريم الخاص بنقل البيانات والذي يعرف ب**TDMA*
​ BSIC والبيانات الخاصه بمحطة الراديو​ Base station identification code .

*-3-*
*Broadcast Control Channel (BCCH) *​ وهي مسؤله عن نقل بعض المعلومات العامه الخاصه بالمحطة الراديويه ​ 1- تحديد المنطقه الجغرافيه ​ LAI (location area identification)​ 2- حيز القدره المسموح به للإرسال داخل الخليه الراديويه وهي أقصي قدره مسموح بها..​ 3- الملومات الخاصه بوحدات التحكم للخلايا المجاوره (أي أننا في عملية تقسيم القنوات المتاحه سنضع في الإعتبار تقسيم قنوات التحكم وقنوات البيانات) وسنعطي مثال لاحقا ..


----------



## nis10sd (2 يونيو 2013)

[FONT=&quot]سأكتفي بمثال واحد لقنوات المعروفه بي[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*Common Control Channels:*
*-1-**Access Grant Channel

(AGCH)*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهي تقوم بتنفيذ مهمة توجيه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] واحده من الإ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]شارات الخاصه با لتحكم ومنحها للموبايل عند طلبه إياها و[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عندما تريد أي هاتفك المحمول الدخول للشبكه ستحدد طلبك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] (تنفيذ مكالمه—أو إرسال رساله) وطبعا هذا الدخول يسمي بالدخول [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]RACH[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] العشوائي عبر هذه القناه(إذا صحت الترجمه) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot].لذلك عند طلب الحصول علي القناه من قبل الموبايل يتم الرد من الخليه عبر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot].. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Access Grant Channel (AGCH)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]As summary AGCH responsible for radio resources assignment and management [/FONT]*​
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------

